# sleeping positions



## stephb (May 14, 2010)

Hi

I don't know if i am going mad or not   but i am sure that i read somewhere that after passing 13 weeks you shouldn't sleep on your back for the rest of the pregnancy as this can starve the baby of oxygen.

Is this true? I find sleeping on my back the only way to get to sleep at the moment!!!!

Stephb


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You've got a while longer yet, it's as your baby gets heavier, so from about 28-30 weeks, you shouldn't be on your back,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## stephb (May 14, 2010)

thanks very much


----------

